# BerryBlab



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

BerryBlab is a Blackberry application that gives an alternative (as in, not using the browser) way to read (and, if you pay $3 for a premium version, to post to) vbulletin forums. It requires a server-side add-in. Any chance of getting this installed?

Here's a link.
http://www.berryblab.com/


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

There are a few of these apps popping up now. Concerns for some forums seem to be lacking privacy policies, member data passing though their servers, charging a fee to post, and omitted advertising.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> There are a few of these apps popping up now. Concerns for some forums seem to be lacking privacy policies, member data passing though their servers, charging a fee to post, and omitted advertising.


I'd love to see this, but it wouldn't be such a big deal if there was a proper mobile skin.


----------

